# Guy Has A River In His Living Room



## rross2007 (Mar 27, 2010)

Interesting article...anybody here speak Norwegian?
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aftenposten.no%2Fbolig%2Finspirasjon%2Farticle4205291.ece&sl=no&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Thats is freakin awesome!! Bet it looks fantasic!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats pretty damn sweet


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Pretty nice!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's exactly what I have in mind if I ever win lottery but it'll be in a big green house and housed with large shoal and maybe few rhoms and bunch other feeders


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Amazing!


----------

